# Noch ein Profiler Bug?



## Thalion (29. Juni 2005)

Hi. 

Ich glaube ich (eigentlich meine Freundin) hab noch ein Problem mit dem Profiler gefunden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn ich mittels "N" die Talentseite aufrufe, habe ich ja unten 3 Karteireiter.
Wenn ich z.B. den ganz links anwähle, sehe ich die Seite dazu. Nach spätestens 3 Sekunden wird aber der Karteireiter auf die Seite ganz rechts geschaltet.
Problem an der Sache:
Der Inhalt (Ansicht) der eigentlichen Seite bleibt gleich, allerdings werden andere Tooltips für die Talente angezeigt. Also wechselt nur das Fähnchen an der Seite, der Inhalt wohl auch (allerdings nur intern, nicht sichtbar) und der Inhalt der Seite bleibt gleich.
Wenn ich den Profiler in den Addons deaktiviere, passiert dies nicht.

Gefahr bei der Sache, man setzt einen Talentpunkt und dieser landet dann auf einer ganz anderen Seite, bzw. in einem anderen Tree. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gerne kann ich dazu ein Video aufnehmen falls es unverständlich war.


----------



## B3N (30. Juni 2005)

Danke für den Hinweis, wir werden der Sache natürlich nachgehen und schauen ob dieses Problem wirklich durch unseren Profiler ausgelöst wird und wenn ja woran das liegen kann.


----------



## adhome (30. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

ja du hast Recht. Das Problem liegt drann, dass das Event "SKILL_LINES_CHANGED" alle 10sek ausgelößt wird, obwohl sich ja nichts geändert hat. Dann scannt nämlich der Pofiler deine Skills und schaltet dabei auch die Tabs um. Warum der Event dauern kommt weis ich nicht. Aber hier liegt halt das Problem. 

Ich hab mal ein Hotfix gemacht:
http://rapidshare.de/files/2697614/BLASCProfiler.lua.html

Er speichert den aktuellen Tab und stellt ihn nach dem Scan wieder ein.
Könnt ihr ihn bitte testen? Bin im Moment noch auf der Arbeit. 

mfg


----------



## Thalion (30. Juni 2005)

Danke adhome!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Werd das heute Abend testen, sitze auch noch auf der Arbeit.

EDIT: Gibts eine solche Funktion auch für die Taschen? Eher nicht, oder? (Hab da noch ein komisches Phänomen mit der CT_Mailmod...)


----------



## Rookie (30. Juni 2005)

o.O so langsam könnt ihr adhome als freiwilliges mitglied zum proggn nehmen ^^
auch wenn ich dieses prob nicht hab (is mir jedenfalls net aufgefallen) thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thalion (1. Juli 2005)

Habs gestern ausprobiert, kam nur leider nicht mehr zum Mail schreiben. (warum hab ich die Zeit nur wenn ich auf der Arbeit bin???)
Das funktioniert wunderbar. Danke nochmal. 

Ich werd mal weitersuchen, damit Du noch was zu tun bekommst.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyana (1. Juli 2005)

Okay, der Fix ist über die Autoupdate Funktion von BLASC eingespielt. Eure Version wird dann beim nächsten Auto-Update aktualisiert.


----------

